# Chicken Sauce dilemma!



## RobDack (Aug 29, 2013)

Ok, I need some serious help here ladies and gents!

My missus likes a nice sauce to accompany her food.  Tonight I will be cooking and stuffing a chicken breast with tomatoes and mozerella and poaching it (ballontine style).  I will serve it with chorizo rice (my own recepie yet to be created) and brocolli.

If anyone can suggest a sauce which will compliment this mean I will be eternally grateful!

Many Thanks one and all!

Rob


----------



## Hoot (Aug 29, 2013)

First...Welcome to D.C.!
You might try a reduction of marsala, chicken stock, and cream. Maybe add some finely sliced spring onions.
I am looking forward to hearing about the chorizo rice.


----------



## RobDack (Aug 29, 2013)

That sounds interesting. I've not heard if masala but have been informed that it's a fortified wine and is nothing to do with Indian cooking, who knew?!


----------



## Hoot (Aug 29, 2013)

I didn't mean to confuse you. Masala is indeed an Indian blend of spices. Marsala is a fortified wine, somewhat similar to sherry, from Sicily


----------



## jennyema (Aug 29, 2013)

RobDack said:


> That sounds interesting. I've not heard if masala but have been informed that it's a fortified wine and is nothing to do with Indian cooking, who knew?!



It's MaRsala -- with an R.

It comes in sweet and dry (I prefer the latter).

Hoot's idea sounds good.  If you decide to use the Marsala, put making chicken Marsala on your to-do list.  It's nice and saucy.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 29, 2013)

RobDack said:


> That sounds interesting. I've not heard if masala but have been informed that it's a fortified wine and is nothing to do with Indian cooking, who knew?!


I think you misread. Hoot could have been talking about Marsala Marsala wine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. It is Italian in origin. His idea is a very good one.  If aquiring some Marsala wine is a problem, you could also use white wine which is probably more accessible. It won't be the same flavor, but suitable and tasty, none the less. 
You could also make a quick pan sauce with the same ingredients but use butter instead of cream. Maybe throw in some mushrooms, or capers. These are classic style sauces used in Scaloppini dishes.


----------



## menumaker (Aug 29, 2013)

This is typically great mediterranean style food so I would go with a red pepper sauce. Roast off in a hot oven a nice halved capsicum pepper or two  with a clove of garlic ( or not ) a sliced onion,and a ripe tomato or two. Drizzle with olive oil, S+P and mixed dried herbs. Cook until slightly singed around the edges. Transfer the lot, juices included to your blender or in my case a bowl and blitzer stick. Blitz until smooth or leave with a little texture still there. Up to you. If you have any fresh parsley or thyme, chop and add before serving.
For extra sophistication, add a few anchovies before you blitz .


----------



## RobDack (Aug 29, 2013)

I did indeed misread Hoots message and noticed only too late my obvious mistake of leaving the "r" out of Marsala. But I will use ignorance as my defence, mi'lud.

The addition of both peppers and mushrooms would normally happen except I am cooking for someone who likes neither of the aforementioned foods.

Thank you everyone for the help and suggestions!


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 29, 2013)

afshana said:


> *...*
> 
> *My foods always is so delicious with masala and smell so nice. Masala increases the hunger. *


 
Well, I guess I know what I am not going to be eating. I over eat as it is. If I use that masala, BTW would you please post the recipe you use, I would be even more hungry, and then I will eat even more, gosh that sounds good ....


----------



## RobDack (Aug 29, 2013)

The results: Asda do not stock Marsala so ended up with making a creamy red wine sauce...and it wasn't too bad for a first time ever making a sauce.

Hoot, the chorizo rice nearly worked. It needed more chorizo, I whimped out thinking as a flavour it'd overpower everything else.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 29, 2013)

Glad to hear you had some success!


----------

